

Dutch university creates solar-powered car, plans for road license - bulltale
http://translate.google.nl/translate?act=url&hl=nl&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&sl=nl&tl=en&u=http://tweakers.net/video/8037/eindhoven-brengt-auto-op-zonne-energie-naar-de-openbare-weg.html&sandbox=0

======
Someone
Official site:
[http://www.solarteameindhoven.nl/en/pages/car](http://www.solarteameindhoven.nl/en/pages/car)

